# Where to go for Nyala?



## whitetailnut (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm in the preliminary stage of planning my first African Safari. Heck, I"ve never even been on a plane before. I think the Nyala has to be at the top of my list. I know it is one of the tougher species to hunt. Which area in south africa is the best for these beautiful animals?


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Surely there are many places to go and you will get some good info here.

Myself, I can recommend the Bhejane Game Reserve in the Eastern Cape Province.

Next to a beautiful hunting area they run a (very natural kind of) breeding program for Nyala. There are always big bulls roaming through the bush and the hills of this place.

www.bhejane.co.za

DB


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*might try Matlabas*

We were at Matlabas Game Hunters last July and saw some very nice bulls. They were not on our list.

Try [email protected] , and tell hime Butch said "Hi".

If you have any questions about the operation there, feel free to contact me.

[email protected]

Best of luck to you.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hands down the best destination in the entire South Africa is www.daretobowhunt.com

Send Lammie an email, tell him I reffered you.


All the best,


Engee Potgieter


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

This guy and his bigger brothers can be found on our concessions...


----------



## daretobowhunt (Sep 24, 2006)

*Nyala=Zululand*

If you want the 'best' chance at big bulls and see lots of them in their natural environment, then there is NO question that Zululand is your destination.It is very possible to find Nyala is ANY area in South Africa (lately) since alot of game auctions offer them and they adapt very well, even in the very dry areas like the Kalahari.For me, I try to hunt animals within their natural habitat, not always possible, but I try.


----------



## Trenavd (Apr 1, 2006)

I hunted with Lammie at Dare to Bowhunt this past summer and although I was not hunting nyala I had the chance to see many. He has an outstanding number of them and many are exceptional trophies.

Get in touch with him and I am sure you will not be disapointed. They do a great job.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

*You want big Nyala...?*

How is this for ya?


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

More...


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

And even more...


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Engee, this is a Nyala with Kudu horns !!!
Great animal, wow !!


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

wow


----------



## whitetailnut (Aug 19, 2005)

INGOZI said:


> And even more...


Wow, this is why Nyala is om the top of my list.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

whitetailnut said:


> Wow, this is why Nyala is om the top of my list.


I totally agree, they are arguably the most attractive antelope in Africa. Just got home after dropping off four new bulls on the property that have been darted and relocated. Measured lengths are as follow:

30.5"
29.25"
29"
27.75"

Adding even more incredible bulls to the already spectacular gene pool at Dare To Bowhunt.


----------



## klepdo1855 (Dec 19, 2009)

Give Sandy a call
http://www.mcdonaldhunt.com/

Get a Kudu also


----------



## mwhuntun (Apr 19, 2008)

*Nyala*







Got this 31 inch from Dare to bowhunt (lammie Potgieter) and saw many other bulls. Best for nyala....period


----------

